# Eurotunnel with Tesco Vouchers



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a quick question if anyoney knows, or has had experience using Tesco Vouchers for Eurotunnel.
We have managed to amass £180 vouchers for Eurotunnel, and are planning to have some more by next month. When we finally book I want to get the cheapest fares possible, as I want to leave Scotland on the Sunday Morning, drive all day, should get me to Folkstone by about 10pm, the cheapest train going out is the Monday Morning at 6am, if I arrived at the terminal before the last train of the Sunday night, would I get put on that? or would I not be allowed into the terminal. I am thinking that if I can get onto that train great, if not will I get into the terminal where I can possibly sleep in the car park,and catch the 6am train.

regards


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

You are allowed to get there 2 hours before your allocated time and they will put you on the next available train, A couple of years ago we went there the night before and they would not let us in unless we paid a surcharge of around thirty pounds. We then went to the nearby Tesco and stayed there the night with the permission of the manager.

Good luck.Bevjohn


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Experiences vary on this. Some people have been allowed on an earlier train and others have been told firmly that they must come back at the right time and have not been allowed to park on the car park.

You'd be better assuming that you won't be allowed to change and make arrangements to stay somewhere overnight.

Whilst I can appreciate you wanting the lowest price, you do know that you will only pay a quarter of the cost? If the trip costs, for instance £160, you will only have to send £40 of Tesco vouchers.

It's so relatively inexpensive that my advice would be to go for the time that suits you best and bite the bullet.

I hate early departures! If you're on a 6.00 a.m. train, you have to be there for 5.00 a.m., which may mean getting up at 4.00 a.m., which isn't a good start to the day!

I always go for trains around 8-9.00 p.m., which are normally in the lower price bands. We then arrive in Calais in plenty of time for an aire or the yacht harbour car park.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I will probably arrange to get a 9am Train and get a night stop not far from Folkstone, Last year we stopped at a CC site in the Late arrivals (a sloping car park) Charged me the full £12 fee for the privelage, so I do not want that to happen again, so will be panning journey..

Regards


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

If it was me I would want to get on the tunnel as soon as I get there and then sleep on the Calais side. There is plenty of choice over the water, the closest being in the port car park.

Derek


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We often find the night time crossings are all the same price - we get down for 10.30 - 11ish and get on either the 11.20 or 1.20 crossing preferable 11.20 then park over at Cite Europe.

Most I have ever paid is £132 - £32 in tokens and £4 in cash - going to have to delay ours till Christmas this year - reminds me must do it!

Greenie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We had a very early departure recently (5am or something), but arrived around tea time the day before. We went to the automated checkin, and were offered the next but one departure for £3 upgrade, which we took. As Derek says, we would always prefer to stay over the water and get an early start the next morning.

Had we not been able to get on, we'd have turned round and stayed on Marine Parade, Dover. It's only about 10 miles away or something.

Gerald


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

However you pay for your tunnel trip ie by online booking, through Camping and Caravanning or by Tesco Vouchers we find that if you arrive a couple of hours early then they will put you on the next available train.

We always book a cheap train ie.e not through the day but early evening, late evening or morning and then just roll up. For example, if the 6 pm train is £92 but the 10 pm train is £66, we'll book for the £66 train and roll up at 6 or 7pm anyway and invariably get on an earlier train which, if booked would have cost more in cash.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

camper69 said:


> If it was me I would want to get on the tunnel as soon as I get there and then sleep on the Calais side. There is plenty of choice over the water, the closest being in the port car park.
> 
> Derek


That was going to be the plan, we spent a really good night on the way back this year in a car park in Calais just up from the Aire.
Hoped to get an early start on the Monday, want to make La Manga for the 3rd, albeit booked in on the 2nd, just in case + it added to the nights with C&CC, so gave us the better night rate.

We are not travelling until the last weekend in November, so still plenty of time to make plans, will probably book the Midnight Train ....but not to Georgia,....Calais!
If anybody is travelling down at that time let us know, we will be towing a little red Toad with signwriting, can't miss us...

regards and Thanks to everyone for thier help


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

camper69 said:


> If it was me I would want to get on the tunnel as soon as I get there and then sleep on the Calais side.


Quite agree and that is what we did in May and got a train an hour earlier on the way over to sleep at Cite Europe and 2 hours earlier on the return trip with no extra charge. We will do the same in September but this time the cost is only £135 whereas it was £179 in May. I wish I had Tesco vouches but my beloved prefers Waitrose, perhaps if I show her the discount available she may change her mind; Oops, there flies a pig!!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

If you do choose to spend the night on the UK side of the Tunnel, then I recommend Military Road in Hythe. Its only 10 mins from the Tunnel, its free and easy walk into the small town with decent pubs and restaurants. The road is quite flat and is alongside the Military canal. The local Council do not object and on weekday evenings it is pretty quiet (weekends a bit noisier until 2300ish).
I always stay there on my way to France as my brother and his wife live in Hythe so we have dinner with them.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi.. We have had four crossings now paid for by Tesco vouchers. normally around £61 each way about £30 in vouchers ...
Last time in November we stayed overnight at Canterbury park and ride there is a motorhome aire there cost £2.50 and that gives you a day bus pass as well handy for the town... It`s on Dover rd Canterbury.We have also stayed at Dover marine rd, but the first time we went to cc site at a cost of £18 we were a bit novice then lol... Best really get over around 5ish and stay at Euro cite on the motorhome park area never had any problems there at all.usually stay on return before catching the train "Wine stop" but I see they are closing the Tesco Wine shop... 

Val


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

SueandRoger said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > If it was me I would want to get on the tunnel as soon as I get there and then sleep on the Calais side.
> ...


A lot of our points are gained by filling up with Diesel for the Motorhome and Petrol in The Car, the other thing we do is get as many aluminium cans from Pubs and clubs, (most of them throw them out) and we blag some Inkjet cartridges as well.
Watch out for the Tesco 500 point deals, like pre-ordering Now 76 from them, Give it to my Grand Daughter for Christmas.

If you look for the deals you can find them

regards


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

We are now going to give Tesco a try and save up the vouchers for next June.

How do you actually book Eurotunnel with Tesco Vouchers, ie do you send them in with a booking form as I presume you can not do it online?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

You can book over the phone as normal stating you wish to pay using Tesco vouchers, you then send the vouchers to them with the completed form by registered mail.

Your booking is held open for a number of days until they receive the vouchers, they then confirm your booking by e mail with your booking reference number.

Charlie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

We arrived at the tunnel approx 4 - 5 hours early last week and were bunged on the first available crossing without an excess fare. THIS IS GOODWILL THOUGH.

The terms and conditions are clear.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

For those that are newish to the forum, here is my beginners guide to Tesco and the tunnel

Tesco and the tunnel

Russell


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Just to be clear, It is Eurotunnel's stated policy that if you arrive within two hours (early or late) of your booked departure time they will put you on the first available train with a space, without extra charge. Arrive outside of this window and they reserve the right to charge an uplift.

Mike


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Never travelled on our allotted train, twice gone 24hrs early and got one with out any extra to pay, ever. Sounds like we have got lucky all the 24 times we have done it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You don't have to buy at Tesco's, just get one of their credit cards and anything you spend on it adds points to your account. 

We run a retail business and do much of our buying with our Tesco credit card then pay it off when it needs paying. Hence we always have a ton of vouchers to spend and have had many a happy days out with them too!! 

Mandy


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

iconnor said:


> If you do choose to spend the night on the UK side of the Tunnel, then I recommend Military Road in Hythe. Its only 10 mins from the Tunnel, its free and easy walk into the small town with decent pubs and restaurants. The road is quite flat and is alongside the Military canal. The local Council do not object and on weekday evenings it is pretty quiet (weekends a bit noisier until 2300ish).
> I always stay there on my way to France as my brother and his wife live in Hythe so we have dinner with them.


Checked it out on Google Maps and there is and Autotrail Tracker with all the blinds up shown on the photos. It looks like late afternoon so could be a local but the road does look pretty full of parked cars at that time.


----------

